# Problemas con compuertas logicas



## dunkelheit (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola amigos, recien estoy aprendiendo el uso del proteus y de la electronica digital y en mi segunda clase nos mandaron a armar un circuito para comprobar las tablas de verdad,como se ve en la figura:



El software que usamos es el proteus 7.4 entonces empeze con el primer integrado 74f08, lo conecte de la siguiente manera



pero al encenderlo me sale el siguiente error:



la verdad es que no entiendo q problema puede estar sucediendo espero que me puedan ayudar en encontrar mi error . gracias ^^


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba cambiando 74h08 por el 7408 ó 74LS08.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Cuál es el valor del voltaje estás usando.


----------



## dunkelheit (Feb 21, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda. 

ya me funciono todo menos el ultimo integrado que es el 74AHCT266 como no encuentre en el proteus pense poner el 74HC266 (espero q sea el mismo sino corrijanme porfavor) pero el problema no enciende, deberia encender en 01 o 10 u.u aca les paso la imagen del circuito total. sobre lo del voltaje .. nose como ponerlo , solo pongo un power (como les digo recien empiezo en eso)



gracias por la paciencia ^^


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

Todos los integrados que comparten numero ej, 7408,74ls08,74hc08, y asi, son iguales en funcion, son and. Y asi con el resto del número, lo que cambia son los niveles logicos con los que funcionan en la practica real, pero en tu simulador puedes usar cualquier 74XX266, ya que ahi solo estas probando la operacion de la logica boleana.


----------



## dunkelheit (Feb 21, 2010)

Gracias entonces esta bien el equivalente, pero nose porq no funciona el circuito ... deberia prender igual que el 5to led u.u espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.

El 74HC266 es de salida de colector abierto (open colector), debes colocar una resistencia entre el power y la salida del 74HC266 ( usa una de 1K ó 330 ohm).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dunkelheit (Feb 21, 2010)

gracias, por responder justo estaba haciendo eso .. ahora el problema es que solo prende en 00 o 11 cuando deberia ser 01 o 10.. espero su ayuda ..


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola.
 Yo puse una resistencia de 330 entre el +Vcc y la salida del 74xx266 (como resistencia de colector) y en la misma salida una resistenica en serie con el LED y a tierra.

Y me funcionó.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dunkelheit (Feb 21, 2010)

gracias elaficionado y antiworldx  ya pudo funcionar el ckto ^^


----------



## djhauser (Abr 21, 2012)

dunkelheit dijo:


> gracias elaficionado y antiworldx  ya pudo funcionar el ckto ^^



el problema es q debes poner resistencias a tierra en las entradas de las compuertas....
recuerda q trabajan con 1=voltaje y cero como tierra, no las puedes dejar al aire....


----------



## pepe6 (Jul 1, 2013)

Soy principiante y estoy queriendo hacer el mismo circuito... Ojala me puedan ayudar ya que me urge un poco


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola pepe6

Las resistencias que están en serie con los LED's so de un valor delaciado elevado.
cambiale su valor a 350R.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pepe6 (Jul 11, 2013)

De nuevo yo... Ya las baje todas las resistencias a 350 Ohms... Pero solo las primeras 2 compuertas prenden y apagan


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola pepe6

Prudentemente es mejor, cuando se requiere un nivel bajo en la entrada de una compuerta, conectarla a tierra(Gnd, Masa). Si se hace atraves de una resistencia, el valor de ésta tendría que ser –demasiado- bajo y, por consecuencia, cuando se pretenda aplicar un nivel alto se consumiría más potencia de la fuente de alimentación.

Fíjate en el circuito que se mira en la imagen adjunta:
El DIP-Switch y las resistencias asociadas están conectadas en forma diferente a tu circuito.

Analizando el circuito en la imagen adjunta podemos definir que *para que encienda un LED*, cualquiera, *se requiere* que la compuerta asociada tenga *en su salida un nivel alto*.

Así que la compuerta:
AND, *tendrá un nivel alto* cuando sus entradas sean nivel alto.
NAND, *tendrá un nivel alto* cuando cualquier entrada sea nivel bajo.
OR, *tendrá un nivel alto* cuando cualquier entrada sea nivel alto.
NOR, *tendrá un nivel alto* cuando sus entradas sean nivel bajo.
OR Exclusiva, *tendrá un nivel alto* cuando sus entradas sean diferentes.

Es necesario saber, de memoria, las tablas de verdad de cada compuerta. 

El valor de la resistencia limitadora de corriente para los LED’s debe ser calculada de acuerdo a las características eléctricas de ellos. Como se mira en el circuito en la imagen adjunta.
El LED amarillo que trae el ISIS de Proteus Dice: cuando una corriente de 10mAmp(IF). Circula por él, hay una caída de voltaje en sus terminales de 2.2V(VF)
VF e IF son los parámetros del LED que se deben considerar para calcular la resistencia.

saludo 
a sus ordenes


----------

